# Doubting Christians Must Get Their Doubts Resolved



## Reformed Covenanter (May 21, 2008)

Here is a link to a post on my blog based on an extract from Thomas Goodwin:


Doubting Christians Must Get Their Doubts Resolved « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 21, 2008)

That was most excellent brother. Good read indeed.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 21, 2008)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> That was most excellent brother. Good read indeed.



Thank you.


----------

